# "Okies" Catfish biting on the River!! Pic



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Fish caught this morning by my neighbor. Catches a lot of fish. Big flathead, 44" long, 12" head and weighs 55#. Big fish!


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Nice Flatty what did he catch him on? Bluegill.

big rockpile


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

My mouth is watering....when is the fish fry...Mmmmm....beer battered catfish...the cheeks are the best.


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

Rock, he fishes perch most of the time. Fowler, he also has a big fish fry about once a month, and I am sure he would welcome you.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

I just had catfish for the first time this weekend, and boy was it good!


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Braggscowboy, did your neighbor catch that one down on Tenkiller, or lower Illinois River? Or just what river was he fishin?


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

OCB, he caught it on the Arkansas, just down from my house. I am about a mile or so from the river. H fishes enough, if one is hungry, he will be there to catch it.


----------



## Badger (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice fish ! I love it when the flatheads start bitin. They're a blast on rod and reel.


----------



## MattyD (Nov 22, 2010)

-Now that's a nice cat! Where I grew up, we mostly had channels. But every now and then we'd hook a flathead. Not that big, maybe 20-25 lbs if we were lucky. Channels usually ran around 5-10 lbs. Good enough to skin right there on the bank and cook it over the fire we had going. Good times...

L8R,
Matt


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

That picture sure makes the flathead look skinny. A 55# flathead should have a belly like a sow hog. Wish he'd had a shot of him from the side or hanging. 

Friends went fishing last week: The group caught nearly 400# of cats, the biggest in the fifties and many 10-15 pound range. Big fish fry on the river and plenty left to take home.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

On my photobucket page thingy theres some big flat pics. Nice flat, most of ours come of bankpoles. Great eating too. Belly flaps are excellent eating too.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 21, 2010)

Just went and looked. More deer etc pics but one barrel of nice cats not trophies though. My wife will have to find where the other are loaded too.


----------

